# P51's.



## Ron Pearcy (May 9, 2018)

A couple of shiny P51's I shot at Cosby victory show.
P51D Mustang 'Marinell' and P51D 'Janie',that has sadly since crashed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 9, 2018)

Great shot


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2018)




----------



## billrunnels (May 9, 2018)

Great shot of our "little brothers".


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2018)

Lovely shot!


----------

